# Cleanly Cutting Filter Foam?



## torsp (Dec 19, 2010)

New Exacto blades are what I cut my blocks with, its like cutting through butter with a hot knife.....smooth.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

I use new razors you just have to make sure you don't push down too hard. Just simply saw the blade nice and easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Freeze it, is one way to make it managable for cutting with saw type tools.

If you have access to hot wire cutter, that is best for blocks.

Md.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Honestly though, it is going in your filter is it not? I have to cut my filter wool into circles, and they look gnarly...


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

I use an extremely sharpened kitchen carving knife. Stab the sponge to start where I want to cut and then slice it without too much pressure. You can always trim any uneven cuts with scissors afterwards.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

A ham carving knife works great. 
Long enough to carve large pieces and long enough to watch both ends of the knife so you cut straighter. If you can slice bread, you can carve foam slabs to size.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

electric carving knife, or a hot wire.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

dip in water and freeze. then razor blade & ruler.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Great tips, I think I'll be able to get it now. Freezing is especially clever. Thank you!


----------

